# Condos in toronto



## tom_newbery88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking to rent in Toronto for 3 months, late 2012 with eyes on a move there in 3-5 years. (currently live in england) When we holidayed there we loved the look of the waterclub condos on queens quay west. I know they're expensive but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these condos and wether a 3 month rental would be possible? 
Thanks 
Tom and Emma


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

I think you'll likely be able to find a waterfront condo, though maybe not the exact ones you were enamored by. Look for 'Sublet' 'Queens Quay' and 'waterfront' on Craigslist and Kijiji.ca and you'll likely come up with something. Also try Viewit.ca it's a great site for finding apartments in specific areas, and requires lots of pics.

Word of warning, the rental market in Toronto is fierce, so you'll want to be persistent and decisive.


----------



## tom_newbery88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for your help! I'll expect a scrap when we eventually get there!


----------



## katelouise1085 (Sep 4, 2013)

These days market is flooded with real estate agents. They work perfectly for finding a right condo that suits your budget and other requirement. It is definitely worth taking the time to select your agent carefully.


----------

